# Urgent transport needed for pound dogs. Can you help?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are a list of urgent transport runs to get dogs from the pound into their rescue placements.These dogs are still at risk of being put to sleep if transport can't be sorted so if you can help with any please email me at 
[email protected] thank you The Animal Lifeline UK team

Bury - Blidworth needed Friday 3rd December Sorted

Oswaldtwistle - Woolley Edge Services M1 Tuesday 30th November sorted

Oswaldtwistle to Chesterfield needed please Wednesday or Thursday this week Sorted

transport needed before Tuesday Ossett to Leyland sorted

Oswaldtwistle-Ynysboeth(wales) Transport needed Thursday 2nd December just need Strensham services - Travel Lodge @ monmouth Still needed

Oswaldtwistle-Shrewsbury Transport needed Thursday 2nd December (sorted)

oswaltwistle to Woking Friday 3rd December no one came forward so trying to get for this Sat , Sunday
Sorted
Oswaldtwistle-Ynysboeth(wales) via Manchester Tuesday 7th December Have Oswaldtwistle - Lymm Services and Monmouth - Ynysboeth sorted
Still need Lymm Services - Stafford services
Stafford services - Frankley Services
Frankley services - Travel Lodge @ monmouth

transport saturday/sunday oswaldtwistle to essex needed Sorted


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

If you can help do a section it really does help the rescues, its terrible at the minute with so many dogs in the pound; and the ones that have rescue spaces are only safe if they can be got to their rescues....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Also needed oswaltwistle to Woking Friday 3rd December


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle-Ynysboeth(wales) Thursday 2nd December just need Strensham services - Travel Lodge @ monmouth

Oswaldtwistle-Shrewsbury Thursday 2nd December sorted

Oswaldtwistle to Chesterfield Wednesday or Thursday had offer to do 2nd part still need to cover first part

also needed
Bury - Blidworth Friday 3rd December

please email me at [email protected] if you can help


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

Just a few questions. 

-Do you need to have a crate in your car?
-Are you vetted beforehand?

Thanks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its advisable that you have a crate then you can contain the dog easier. As they are coming from the pound where we don't know them very well its is advisable that you bring no young children or animals in the car at the same time as transporting these dogs if you let me know which transport route you can help with I will let you know what breed of dog it is that needs transporting


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

no you don't have to be vetted before hand


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Being a transporter is very rewarding - and can help out as much or as little as you like - often it depends on if a dog needs to come past your way... often the rescues break the routes down into approximately hour long sections - and you know that you have helped a dog who was facing being PTS at the pound on their way to a safe rescue space.

As Kelly-Joy says a crate is best, or at least a good way of keeping the dogs safe and secure during transport - most are good travellers but its not known so always best to keep them safe. 

Some rescues have a joiners pack which gives advice for people new to transporting.


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm in the lancashire merseyside area I have a crate in my car and if I can ever help in any way possible please let me know. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Kelly-Joy. I'm looking to get a crate in the new year so hopefully will be better equipped to help out then  (Merseyside area)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

bump can anyone help please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please can anybody help us to get these dogs to the safety of rescue? Some of these dogs are staffies and Rescue spaces for Staffies are like gold dust and we will lose their spaces if we can't get them to rescue on those dates


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Added
Oswaldtwistle-Ynysboeth(wales) via Manchester Tuesday 7th December


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Really sorry to be bothering you again, I am looking to raise funds for a crate from family and friends so I can help out sooner. Will I just look on new threads or do you have Liverpool/Merseyside runs on this thread? As I'd be able to do more of those, but will also be able to help out with other areas. Thank you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you just keep looking out for the threads for transport help you can also join our site which your see on my signature and then post in our database. What we then do is pm you every time their is an animal in need in your area and then its up to you if you help or not


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> thank you just keep looking out for the threads for transport help you can also join our site which your see on my signature and then post in our database. What we then do is pm you every time their is an animal in need in your area and then its up to you if you help or not


Thanks for all your help! I will sign up to the website


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

updated thread


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

updated and posted new transport run needed for transport saturday/sunday oswaldtwistle to essex please


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

All other transport routes sorted now apart from 

Still need Lymm Services - Stafford services
Stafford services - Frankley Services
Frankley services - Travel Lodge @ monmouth

on the 7th Dec can anyone help?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

just Strensham services - Travel Lodge @ monmouth needed now


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

bumping this up


----------

